# Oh no Operation 10 for Matilda on Monday



## Deb&Matilda

Just been to the Ponsetti clinic with Matilda for her new casts on her legs and her orthopedic surgeon as decided it is the best thing to do is for her to go to theatre on monday and have her tendons extended as she thinks they are holding her back she will then be in casts for 3 more weeks before hopefully she can be tried in her boots and bars. I am happy that it looks like we are finally getting asomewhere but also upset cause thought all the operations had finished now for a while. But here goes number 10 in 6 months xxx Well she is definately getting her monies worth from NHS xxx


----------



## 1st_baby

Hope it goes smoothly hun !


----------



## massacubano

I hope all goes smooth for Matilda! :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

i hope it all goes well - and after you feel like you are getting somewhere!


----------



## Tegans Mama

OH no :( I hope it goes straight forward, the ops get scarier and scarier the more they have don't they? :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

:hug: I know it must be so difficult watching your precious baby go through all of this. Hang in there- you are a great mommy.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thanks all xx Im sure we will be fine its actually more scary cause she asnt had one for a few weeks I got sooo used to them before when it was like every other week she was in theatre. My mum keeps saying to me at least this one is brain surgery xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

good luck tomorrow debs - let us know when you are home safe and matilda is tucked up in her own bed! xxx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thanks emma will do im still up cant sleep xx Dont know why Im so scared not like it is brain surgery again but you know each op is as bad xx even tho im still thinking something isnt quite right with her head i dont know but i keep looking and im sure it is looking swollen xxx Oh no had my birthday in there can do with out seeing santa too xxx might just be me so trying not to panic yet xx


----------



## charlottecco2

Hello, Just wanted to say that my baby wheres ponsettis, he had plaster casts from birth for 4 weeks, and then the ponsettis for 24hrs a day for 12 weeks and now he wheres them for 12hours everynight for the next 4 years. 

It is worth every second and the method seems to work well. I hope you have sucess too. xx


----------



## massacubano

Thinking of you guys! :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

me too!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Thanks all sorry not been back on xxx
Everything went really well xx her orthopeadic said better than expected xx
Only prob is its only thursday and guess who as managed to wriggle in her pots and yes we are going to have to go back tomorrow for new ones.
Even tho either News Years Eve or 7th Jan xxx
So hopefully not long xx Hope so anyway got a date for brainwave 19 January xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

PS Charlotte so glad somone on here finally knows what its like xx
Matilda as now had her pots on 6 months started at 17 days but due to Spina Bifida as been slightly hard xxx

PPS only bad news is the orthopeadic confirmed it is defo due to SB the talipes and not just that Matilda got unlucky which could have problems on her walking but we will sort that out when it arrives.


----------



## Emmea12uk

so glad it went well! little minx wriggling out! i hope you get to enjoy christmas out of hospital\!


----------



## charlottecco2

I'm glad everything went well honey, people always looked at me like i'd dropped jaiden when he had the plastercast on his legs. and then the boots, especially with a tube up his nose as well.

Lets hope that this works well for her. xxx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

well yes she wriggle out of them ended up back on friday for new ones xx
they are hopefull she will stay in these and as long as she does it means we dont have to go back on xmas eve xx just new years eve for the boots.
The scars on each ankle looked nasty tho xxx cause usually it is just a pin prick then cut them but with tilly she actaully had to open up her ankles so she could see what was going on xxx nice i know xx
Hope they are ok and stay infection free xxx


----------



## massacubano

good luck at the brainwave on the 19th :) Sorry to hear about the scars, I am sure in time they will heal up lots! I also wish you both a Merry Christmas hopefully home :friends:


----------

